# Salutations



## boricuatkd (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone! I'm new to this chat forum. I have been training for several years now. I got started after spending several months and hours with my own kids as they were training. I am a 1st dan in tkd. I love training and I still do some competing when I can. Not very many women my age still actively compete. When they do they just do poomses, which doesn't leave much for nthose of us that what to so some sparring. Well I just wanted to say hello to the community. I hope to make some great new contacts.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome boricuatkd!  We have many great TKD practitioners here.  I am sure you have plenty to share with the forum.  If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask!

:wavey:

Lisa

btw... the ladies rule this forum


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2005)

Great more TKD pactitioners Welcome come check out All the info. at your finger tips here just not TKD but all the Arts as well.
Terry


----------



## still learning (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy these forums................Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

Felicitations, boricuatkd! Always good to see another female KMAist on the boards. Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to the party. There are good discussions & good people here.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT! I look forward to your posts. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to the forum   I did some TKD a couple of years ago.  If you need any assistance here, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT, boricuatkd. Always glad to have another taekwondoan with us! Looking forward to your contributions!



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> btw... the ladies rule this forum


 
Psst. Don't mind Lisa. She's very friendly, but slightly delusional. Just smile and nod. :wink2:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome, welcome!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome and Have fun~! 

~Tess


----------



## Seig (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome, watch out for the ladies here, they can be mean......to men :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 19, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Psst. Don't mind Lisa. She's very friendly, but slightly delusional. Just smile and nod. :wink2:



HEY!  I just read this! :whip:

Ignore the twins!  They don't know what they are talking about.  Okay, I am friendly but only slightly delusional in a very good way.  

We ladies do rule, the guys are just skeered.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to MT, boricuatkd, hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Cujo (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Everyone here is great and I am sure that you will find much useful information. Look forward to seeing your posts.

Pax 
Cujo


----------



## Gemini (Dec 20, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> HEY! I just read this! :whip:
> 
> Ignore the twins! They don't know what they are talking about. Okay, I am friendly but only slightly delusional in a very good way.
> 
> We ladies do rule, the guys are just skeered.


 
LMAO! I'm sorry, but I couldn't resist and it was worth a few lumps on the melon!


----------

